# Scribblenauts?



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2009)

<big>*If only these people are summon-able(?) in Scribblenauts *sigh* 
...or are they?
*dun dun dunnnnnn**</big>I call the 3rd character in the 6th row.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Zachary (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't wait for this game. Hope all of these are in too.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Can't wait for this game. Hope all of these are in too.


I'm going to crush your hopes and dreams right here.
The game does not include profanity, licensed characters and names.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

This game looks awesome its replay value will be endless!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

Pfft, that's not even half of them ...

And don't steal those, they aren't mine.
I actually asked for permission before I used the Raichu.

It took SpacePirate Ridley a lot of time to make these.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 1, 2009)

Hehehehehehehe...I like the TF2 ones.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

The raichu and Ridley are fan art, they aren't in the game


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> The raichu and Ridley are fan art, they aren't in the game


Yeah, I know that.

I'm talking about SpacePirate Ridley from NeoGAF.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2009)

These are all excellent. The artist must have taken a lot of time to make them.

Sadly, they won't be in the game, but I really shouldn't complain. This game will be awesome without them!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 1, 2009)

WHERE IS PELLY AND PHYLLIS?
Love the blobs that rockman posted XD .


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2009)

Never heard about this game until now, what's it about?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 1, 2009)

o cool its the L4D people


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> These are all excellent. The artist must have taken a lot of time to make them.
> 
> Sadly, they won't be in the game, but I really shouldn't complain. This game will be awesome without them!


It would be awesome if they include all the pokemons!


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Never heard about this game until now, what's it about?


it is a game where you have to write anything to reach to the star and you have more than 10k  options!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SpacePirate Ridley should be making Pokemon Trainer Red and Pikachu soon.

He already made Barry and Raichu.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw someones on gonintendo.com


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in that case, you could get an elephant to go retrieve it for you? 

If so, that's kinda awesome xD


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yap you r right, even God can retrieve it to you, I'm not joking it's true


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the game get kinda boring though?

You just sit there, get a teleportation machine or something and teleport the star to you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 1, 2009)

I call fourth character fourth row!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

4th Character, 3rd row.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2009)

RIP 5th Character, 1st row.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pfft, that's not even half of them ...
> 
> And don't steal those, they aren't mine.
> I actually asked for permission before I used the Raichu.
> ...


How do you request to use them>


----------



## Riri (Jul 2, 2009)

If they actually are in the game, i call the 4th and 5th character, 2nd row.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to sign up and ask for one in this thread:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=366532


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 2, 2009)

i went to that website, created an acount but it says that i am not able to post there, then i subscribed and it still said that, would you be kind enough to ask him for one for me???? i was wanting a Mr. Ford one

edit: like the one in my sig

edit: there are definately not going to be any characters from games because the guy said if they were copyrighted or vulgar then they are not in the game, this game looks awesome i just looked up some videos of it.


----------



## Riri (Jul 2, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> there are definately not going to be any characters from games because the guy said if they were copyrighted or vulgar then they are not in the game


Actually, an old trailer showed the character dressing up as Gordon Freeman. I just hope I can spawn a suit, cigarette and ski mask.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <big>*If only these people are summon-able(?) in Scribblenauts *sigh*
> ...or are they?
> *dun dun dunnnnnn**</big>I call the 3rd character in the 6th row.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


zomg, Optimus .O.

Lol@Spy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 2, 2009)

I call Geno and Chuck Norris!


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 2, 2009)

2nd row 4th scribble


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 2, 2009)

Angry Video game nerd in the first row second spot?

I call 2nd row 5th spot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 2, 2009)

My eyes went O_O when I saw Simon.

Not worth the wait...


----------



## kalinn (Jul 2, 2009)

is that... 
obama? :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 2, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> is that...
> obama? :O


where?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not obama


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 2, 2009)

BAD. ASS.

Pyro is a bad ass. The Spy one is hilarious, and... is that- TOBIAS FUNKE!? From _Arrested Development_?! HOLY *censored.2.0*. AND LOUIS!? THEY HAVE LOUIS!?

What are these from?!


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> BAD. ASS.
> 
> Pyro is a bad ass. The Spy one is hilarious, and... is that- TOBIAS FUNKE!? From _Arrested Development_?! HOLY *censored.2.0*.
> 
> What are these from?!


They're fan made art from a game called Scribblenauts.
Scribblenauts is this game for the DS where the objective is to get a star.
To obtain the star, you're allowed to summon almost anything to get that star.
For example, if you write the word "ladder" on the touchscreen, a ladder will appear in the game. It's limitless, but you cannot summon copyrighted material and profanity.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds cool. I looked at the website, it seems like an awesome idea. I still have my DS Lite somewhere... Release date?


----------



## Kiley (Jul 2, 2009)

is the 3rd one who i think it is?
http://www.nypress.com/images/chuck_norris.jpg
chuck norris?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they said this fall.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fall '09.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just be creative


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fun idea, I'll think about picking it up.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhmm, I wasn't sure at first but I'm definitely going to get it now.

I was watching some videos from E3 today where they were demoing it, looks amazing. I just hope it is what they claim it is.


----------

